# Customer Service Manager - 149212



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Anyone who has submitted EOI for Customer Service manager (ANZSCO code 149212) in the recent month?
If so could you please share the details of where it is open.

thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shobha.lobo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone who has submitted EOI for Customer Service manager (ANZSCO code 149212) in the recent month?
> If so could you please share the details of where it is open.
> ...


Wait for a couple of days and see which jobs are in and which jobs are out in fresh list for the next financial year

Cheers


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Wait for a couple of days and see which jobs are in and which jobs are out in fresh list for the next financial year
> 
> Cheers


Thankyou!


----------



## oppurtunity.req (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi,

As per the anzscosearch it shows as open in NT & TAS, however we will have to wait for a couple of days now to get a clear picture for the year 17-18. 


Best Wishes


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

oppurtunity.req said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per the anzscosearch it shows as open in NT & TAS, however we will have to wait for a couple of days now to get a clear picture for the year 17-18.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I did see the NT list, but its for 457 VISA where one needs an employer to sponsor to apply.

Regards.


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi,

149212 is open in SA for 489.

Best Wishes..


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

Thank you, Yes it is. Have you completed the application lodgement?


Regards,



oppurtunityreq said:


> Hi,
> 
> 149212 is open in SA for 489.
> 
> Best Wishes..


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes I did..

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Shobha.lobo said:


> Thank you, Yes it is. Have you completed the application lodgement?
> 
> 
> Regards,


Yes I did..how about you.

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

Shobha.lobo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did see the NT list, but its for 457 VISA where one needs an employer to sponsor to apply.
> 
> Regards.


Where does it suggest that its for 457? I checked on NT site and it does not have any conditions...unless I am missing something


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

simaria_c said:


> Where does it suggest that its for 457? I checked on NT site and it does not have any conditions...unless I am missing something


Hi,

The above was before the new list that came out a couple of days ago. I had checked the NT site about 2 weeks ago, then CSM was open and when checked the VISA was 457. it has changed now.

Now CSM is open for 489 and 190 according to eligibility.


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

oppurtunityreq said:


> Yes I did..how about you.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


Yes I did too. Just this morning. Are you applying for any other state as well?
Ideally how long would it take for an invitation? Is there a possibility of not getting an invite?
And once invited to apply for the ViSA, is there a possibility of not being granted one?

What would be an estimated time line since things have changed recently.

Thanks in advance.
Regards


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Shobha.lobo said:


> Yes I did too. Just this morning. Are you applying for any other state as well?
> Ideally how long would it take for an invitation? Is there a possibility of not getting an invite?
> And once invited to apply for the ViSA, is there a possibility of not being granted one?
> 
> ...



Hi Shobha,

I am applying only for SA. The current processing time as per SA immigration website is 3 weeks for 489, basis this we should expect a positive response by Aug 1st/2nd week and earlier to that if we are lucky:amen:

The Occupation availability is still in Green and has not gone to low (Blue) so we should get our invites soon...

After being invited the only reason i see for not receiving the grant is if there is incorrect information or misleading documentation, negative verification (if verification happens). 

Processing time as per DIBP is 6-8 months.

Best Wishes..


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

Hi oppurtunityreq,

What are you called in the real world? .. a bit weird to call you by your user id.

Thank you for the information. I received my invitation on the 12th of July, should lodge in a couple of days. Waiting for one document. I see you have received yours too. Lodgement done?

Not wanting to jump the gun yet but think its prudent we do extensive research on the jobs and place to live, cost of living etc. Have you taken up any of this? how are you going about it?

Thanks and regards,

Shobha


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Shobha.lobo said:


> Hi oppurtunityreq,
> 
> What are you called in the real world? .. a bit weird to call you by your user id.
> 
> ...


Congratulations...

I am in the process of putting together all the docs and rest of the things to file for the visa.

All the best dear..


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2017)

wow you received your invitation quickly , guess you live in australia. for overseas candidates, the process is much longer maybe.


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

Austimmiacnt said:


> wow you received your invitation quickly , guess you live in australia. for overseas candidates, the process is much longer maybe.


Hi Austimmiacnt,
Nope I dont live in Australia yet, I am applying from overseas - India.
Have you lodged your EOI and awaiting the invitation?

Regards,

Shobha


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

I have submitted EOI on Jul 4, 2017 and code is 149212. How long it could take to get invitation?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2017)

Waiting for state sponsorship from ACT. I'm also overseas. 


Shobha.lobo said:


> Hi Austimmiacnt,
> Nope I dont live in Australia yet, I am applying from overseas - India.
> Have you lodged your EOI and awaiting the invitation?
> 
> ...


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> I have submitted EOI on Jul 4, 2017 and code is 149212. How long it could take to get invitation?


Hi,

As per my understanding invitation rounds happen twice every month, first one was on the 12th of July and the second one is coming up on the 26th, you could wait and watch. Don't know if this is of much help.. All the best to you though...


Regards,


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Waiting for state sponsorship from ACT. I'm also overseas.


All the best!

Regards,


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2017)

Invitation round doesn't apply for 190. that is only for 189 visa. 149212, this category comes under 190 and 489 visa. so those invitation round statistics do not apply to this occupation. hope you understood what i mean.



Shobha.lobo said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per my understanding invitation rounds happen twice every month, first one was on the 12th of July and the second one is coming up on the 26th, you could wait and watch. Don't know if this is of much help.. All the best to you though...
> 
> ...


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Any 489 invitation from SA?


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Invitation round doesn't apply for 190. that is only for 189 visa. 149212, this category comes under 190 and 489 visa. so those invitation round statistics do not apply to this occupation. hope you understood what i mean.


Hi,

Thank you for the correction. Maybe I got it wrong. I received my invitation on the 12th (date for the first round of invites), and don't think that to be a coincidence hence understood it the way I did.

For SA 149212 comes only under visa 489. There is no 190.

cheers,


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2017)

Shobha.lobo said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For other states 190 is available for 149212. SA has limited to 489 only . Anyways share your timeline , how many days it took u to get 489 invitation ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rajat82 (Jan 7, 2015)

Austimmiacnt said:


> For other states 190 is available for 149212. SA has limited to 489 only . Anyways share your timeline , how many days it took u to get 489 invitation ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How about Northern Territory. They are also open for 149212


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2017)

yes open


rajat82 said:


> How about Northern Territory. They are also open for 149212


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

Austimmiacnt said:


> For other states 190 is available for 149212. SA has limited to 489 only . Anyways share your timeline , how many days it took u to get 489 invitation ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


hi,

Yes indeed you are right, 149212 is open under 190 in other states and Iam aware of that, I was speaking only about South Australia in the above.

I lodged my EOI on the 4th of July and got the invitation on the 12th of July 2017.


cheers


----------



## Deepika.joshi (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I recently applied for Customer Service Manager Skill assessment with one year of post study experience in Australia and got an outcome negative. It also said I did not have suitable years of experience. 

I am not sure how many years of experience am I suppose to have? my title was Customer SErvice Co ordinator for the entire organization.

Please help 

Regards,
Deepika


----------



## Deepika.joshi (Jul 27, 2017)

Shobha.lobo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the correction. Maybe I got it wrong. I received my invitation on the 12th (date for the first round of invites), and don't think that to be a coincidence hence understood it the way I did.
> 
> ...



HI Shobha, 

I need help in getting my Skille assessment right. Please help. I have a customer service manager for 1 year after studies in Australia for 1 year. I recently got my skill assessment as negative outcome saying I dont do required duties. I am nit sure what duties ar they looking for on the letter. Please help 


REgards,
Deepika Joshi


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

Shobha.lobo said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing info. Wow SA is faster than ACT


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

*Customer Service Manager*

Hi,

Just joined and have got big question in my mind regarding Austalia Migration.

I have been in Customer service manager field for the last 10 years. However, I never had any designation related to this. My mainly duties were related after sale services and managing a team of to execute this, resolving issues, cutomer site visits and many more. Since I have a different Disgnation but with more than 90% matching duties, should I be applying for skill assessment? What are the possible points on where Vetassess can give negative assessment?


----------



## vannakuma (Dec 17, 2016)

beastsap said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined and have got big question in my mind regarding Austalia Migration.
> 
> I have been in Customer service manager field for the last 10 years. However, I never had any designation related to this. My mainly duties were related after sale services and managing a team of to execute this, resolving issues, cutomer site visits and many more. Since I have a different Disgnation but with more than 90% matching duties, should I be applying for skill assessment? What are the possible points on where Vetassess can give negative assessment?


Give yourself a try mate. Good luck.


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi all,

I have all the duties of Customer service manager matching, however I never had same designation. It is completely different. Would this give me negative assessment from Vetassess? I am very desperate in going to australia and in 8 years first time matching profile, exp and qualifation requirements are met. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

beastsap said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined and have got big question in my mind regarding Austalia Migration.
> 
> I have been in Customer service manager field for the last 10 years. However, I never had any designation related to this. My mainly duties were related after sale services and managing a team of to execute this, resolving issues, cutomer site visits and many more. Since I have a different Disgnation but with more than 90% matching duties, should I be applying for skill assessment? What are the possible points on where Vetassess can give negative assessment?


You should be extremely careful while preparing your application. 
First and foremost - * Make SURE* that you have a letter from the HR of your organization highlighting your roles and responsibilities which per you is a 90% match.
Nomenclature of a designation doesn't matter 'as' much. Though, if it is completely off then it may require Vetassess to scrutinize and ask 100 questions further. 

Also, the role of CSM is a senior role. Bear this in mind. I know that lot of applications in the past have got rejected as people working at Pizza outlets also applied under this category. 

Vetassess is quite particular on seniority of this role, as it requires the applicant to be at a position, from where he can define policies and procedures. This is not a direct customer interaction role but more of an escalation point.

I think, I read somewhere that the applicant should be appox 60K AUD (or equivalent local salary of his country) per annum for this role (I am not sure on this , please verify from ANZCO)

Attaching a Org structure (verified by HR) to depict your seniority is advisable. 

Hope I was able to give some clarity.

Thanks


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, whatever you said is right. Even I was thinking of getting the organizational structure which shows aftersale services and I would be a part of the leading team. 
Secondly as you sadi it is senior position, i am not sure i fit in this. but i have worked in a large retail industry and big warehouse which does aftersale services like customer deliveries, handling compaints, addressing the complaints, plan and schedule the deliveries, organise the deliveries and many to mention.
Please tell me if these duties would give me positive assessment?


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

Hi,

This is my understanding, VETASSESS looks if the experience matches that of the CSM 149212 tasks given on ANZSCO, if there is a match don't think the designation makes much of a difference. And I don't believe the negative assessment would be due to your designation not matching. Its more about the duties.

The designations could be different in different countries or even across companies in the same country.

Hope this helps and All the best going forward.
Would also suggest you read up or talk to more people.

Regards.



beastsap said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have all the duties of Customer service manager matching, however I never had same designation. It is completely different. Would this give me negative assessment from Vetassess? I am very desperate in going to australia and in 8 years first time matching profile, exp and qualifation requirements are met. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes Shobha, thanks for the reply. However my designation is Warehouse in charge at the moment and asst warehouse manager in the previous company. However my duties are mostly plan and organise the after sale services like customer deliveries, receiving complaints, scheduling revisits, resolving customer complaints and handling a big team of warehouse helpers, delivery team and constant interaction with call centre and retail sales. I would like to ask you, in your knowledge if this would give me positive assessment?
Along with this i can also provide organisational structure reporting directly to senior manager and a display of team below. 
There was someone mentioning on salry requirement for this like 60K AUD or same as in local country currency. Did you come across this in you application? What all documents did you provide and they asked you additionally/


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

beastsap said:


> Yes, whatever you said is right. Even I was thinking of getting the organizational structure which shows aftersale services and I would be a part of the leading team.
> Secondly as you sadi it is senior position, i am not sure i fit in this. but i have worked in a large retail industry and big warehouse which does aftersale services like customer deliveries, handling compaints, addressing the complaints, plan and schedule the deliveries, organise the deliveries and many to mention.
> Please tell me if these duties would give me positive assessment?


You can take this as an example and see where your current role stacks up and whether your HR will be able to give you a letter on their letter head confirming the job duties.

Example: 
There is team which is doing the running around for customer deliveries, after sales support(of any kind e.g. taking feedback on services provided), addressing customer complaints, confirming turn around time to customers etc. - This is *NOT* a CSM role.

Some one in the above example would have made policies and governance around service adherence, service levels - For example; 90% of the deliveries should be made in 48 hours. / 100% of complaints should be registered on the same day and 98% to be resolved within 48 hours.
*If this one is you, you should give it a try* by providing a confirmation of your duties from HR.
If a the team doing the running around is reporting into you - *you should give it a try*

If you face off Sales & Business heads in meetings and represent the above team and the work done out of them - *you should give it a try*

Further, if you earn around 60K aud or equivalent along with the above mentioned job duties - *you should give it a try*

make sure you share your salary slips & other documents (increment letters, bonus etc) as a proof.

All the best


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

*There is team which is doing the running around for customer deliveries, after sales support(of any kind e.g. taking feedback on services provided), addressing customer complaints, confirming turn around time to customers etc. - This is NOT a CSM role.*

I head this team which is a size of more than 60+ employees.


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

*Some one in the above example would have made policies and governance around service adherence, service levels - For example; 90% of the deliveries should be made in 48 hours. / 100% of complaints should be registered on the same day and 98% to be resolved within 48 hours.
If this one is you, you should give it a try by providing a confirmation of your duties from HR.
If a the team doing the running around is reporting into you - you should give it a try

If you face off Sales & Business heads in meetings and represent the above team and the work done out of them - you should give it a try

*

All of the above is performed by me and infact more as to constant coordination and discussions with CRM in retail outlets and Call centres. Should I stand strong chances of positive assessment?


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

whynotaustralia said:


> Further, if you earn around 60K aud or equivalent along with the above mentioned job duties - *you should give it a try*
> 
> make sure you share your salary slips & other documents (increment letters, bonus etc) as a proof.


This is the problem. I changed my company because of underpaid as Assisstant Warehouse Manager and performing lot many duties. Actually I was over burdened.

Now with new company (2 yrs) same duties and responisibilities but paid about 46K per annum. 

Is Salary is a requirement? In my case will I get negative assessment?


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

whynotaustralia said:


> You can take this as an example and see where your current role stacks up and whether your HR will be able to give you a letter on their letter head confirming the job duties.
> 
> Example:
> There is team which is doing the running around for customer deliveries, after sales support(of any kind e.g. taking feedback on services provided), addressing customer complaints, confirming turn around time to customers etc. - This is *NOT* a CSM role.
> ...


Would mind giving me some of the duties performed by CSM as per your knowledge. Yes, I can get it from ANZSCO, however, your points would simplify my effeorts. Thanks.


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

Deepika.joshi said:


> HI Shobha,
> 
> I need help in getting my Skille assessment right. Please help. I have a customer service manager for 1 year after studies in Australia for 1 year. I recently got my skill assessment as negative outcome saying I dont do required duties. I am nit sure what duties ar they looking for on the letter. Please help
> 
> ...


Hi Deepika,

Please excuse, just saw your message. Find below the requirement/eligibility for customer Service manager as given by ANZSCO, copied and pasted the whole matter cause the link was not working. Or better still go to the ANZSCOSEARCH.COM website and read up about your occupation code.

This should give you some clarity on why the assessment was negative.

All the best for the reassessment.

Regards,
Shobha


UNIT GROUP 1492: CALL OR CONTACT CENTRE AND CUSTOMER SERVICE MANAGERS

Description: Organise and control the operations of call or contact centres, review customer services, and maintain sound customer relations.

Skill Level: Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with the qualifications and experience outlined below.

- In Australia:

AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma (ANZSCO Skill Level 2)


- In New Zealand:

NZ Register Diploma (ANZSCO Skill Level 2)


At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications listed above. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.

Tasks

[*]Developing and reviewing policies, programs and procedures concerning customer relations and goods and services provided

[*]Ensuring operational efficiency within a call centre

[*]Providing direction and feedback to team members and assisting with recruitment

[*]Managing, motivating and developing staff providing customer services

[*]Planning and implementing after-sales services to follow up customer satisfaction, ensure performance of goods purchased, and modify and improve services provided

[*]Liaising with other organisational units, service agents and customers to identify and respond to customer expectations

[*]May work in a call centre


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

beastsap said:


> Yes Shobha, thanks for the reply. However my designation is Warehouse in charge at the moment and asst warehouse manager in the previous company. However my duties are mostly plan and organise the after sale services like customer deliveries, receiving complaints, scheduling revisits, resolving customer complaints and handling a big team of warehouse helpers, delivery team and constant interaction with call centre and retail sales. I would like to ask you, in your knowledge if this would give me positive assessment?
> Along with this i can also provide organisational structure reporting directly to senior manager and a display of team below.
> There was someone mentioning on salry requirement for this like 60K AUD or same as in local country currency. Did you come across this in you application? What all documents did you provide and they asked you additionally/


Hi,

To begin with, will answer what I am sure about which is the documentation I submitted for my assessment:

1. Employer declaration that included my designation/duties and joining dates.
2. IT returns for the last 10 years, in 1 company or spread across many.
3. Salary slips
4. Education certificates / training certificates
5. Could add organisational charts to give clarity about your place in the organisation.

I dont remember matching my salary against the 60K AUD or INR clause.

If you havent checked already - check www.anzscosearch.com site for better understanding of duties and alternative titles for the occupation, it mentions Client services manager and services manager as alternative titles, dont know if they limit the differently named designations to these two only.

Its not my place to say if your assessment would be positive or negative simply because I am not a subject matter expert.

The best thing for you to do is make a list of all your queries and call them to clarify. The VETASSESS site has a section calles SAS - skills assessment support, you may get your answers there, find the link below

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/skills-assessment-support.

Hope this was of some help.

All the Best!

Shobha


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

Shobha.lobo said:


> Hi,
> 
> To begin with, will answer what I am sure about which is the documentation I submitted for my assessment:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. Your documents checklist was some help. I have all of them. I guess organisational chart would be a need rt now. Well I will go through the Vetassess support forum to get more idea.


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

Shobha.lobo said:


> Hi,
> 
> To begin with, will answer what I am sure about which is the documentation I submitted for my assessment:
> 
> ...


Sorry forgot to ask you that I guess you have got subclass 489 rt? How are you finding it in Australia? Is family with you(if you are married)? Did you try for 190? How will you cope up with expenses without social, health and schooling benefits?


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

beastsap said:


> Sorry forgot to ask you that I guess you have got subclass 489 rt? How are you finding it in Australia? Is family with you(if you are married)? Did you try for 190? How will you cope up with expenses without social, health and schooling benefits?


Hi,

I am very much in India still, awaiting the decision on my VISA application. And yes you are right I have applied thru the 489 provisional visa stream.

How we would manage with no benefits once the visa is granted would be another story when it begins.

Regards


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

Shobha.lobo said:


> Hi,
> 
> To begin with, will answer what I am sure about which is the documentation I submitted for my assessment:
> 
> ...





Shobha.lobo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very much in India still, awaiting the decision on my VISA application. And yes you are right I have applied thru the 489 provisional visa stream.
> 
> ...


I wish you all the best. Have you thought about bridging this 489 to 887? Any info on this? Does one has to work in australia in the same occupation as nominated in 489 to bridge the visa to 887?


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

I am looking for a Agent in India for applying for SC 189. Please help


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Also it will be good, if you can suggest someone in Manila and Kualalumpur


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

join our whats app group. PM me and i will add you.



Shobha.lobo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone who has submitted EOI for Customer Service manager (ANZSCO code 149212) in the recent month?
> If so could you please share the details of where it is open.
> ...


----------



## hannahdang (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi all, I am new on this forum. Currently I am applying for 149212 - SA. Kindly add me to your whatsapp group. My whatsapp is +<*SNIP*>. *Inappropriate Comment - see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator *Thank you


----------



## rajat82 (Jan 7, 2015)

Austimmiacnt said:


> join our whats app group. PM me and i will add you.


Add me also


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

I have lodege visa on 28th August and uploaded all docs except PCC and medical. My lawyer is a MARA agent and he is saying to upload those docs after being asked by CO. What is your opinion?


----------



## hannahdang (Sep 9, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> join our whats app group. PM me and i will add you.


Sorry I can not find the message button. How can I PM you?


----------



## Shammu (Sep 11, 2017)

rajat82 said:


> Austimmiacnt said:
> 
> 
> > join our whats app group. PM me and i will add you.
> ...


 please add me as well <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Shammu (Sep 11, 2017)

Dear Shoba,
Hi shoba , read ur threads and congrats on SA489... have Igor the visa and how many points did you have in total?
My assessment is positive for 149212, awaiting ielts results for total points .. may be 60 or 65 in total I think.
Have u applied 190 for NT / TAS?

From eoi stage toll visa grant, how long did it take?

Also 190 on stream 2 for NSW is available for this code , have u tried that..

Thanks in advance for your response


----------



## Shammu (Sep 11, 2017)

hannahdang said:


> Austimmiacnt said:
> 
> 
> > join our whats app group. PM me and i will add you.
> ...


 inalso
Am unable to PM ... can u message for me to give u my number to add in what's app group


----------



## bornlegend (Aug 31, 2017)

whynotaustralia said:


> You should be extremely careful while preparing your application.
> First and foremost - * Make SURE* that you have a letter from the HR of your organization highlighting your roles and responsibilities which per you is a 90% match.
> Nomenclature of a designation doesn't matter 'as' much. Though, if it is completely off then it may require Vetassess to scrutinize and ask 100 questions further.
> 
> ...


Hello! Please I need help with matching my JD with that of customer service manager. My JD as provided by my HR team are attached to the post. Please kindly help!


----------



## Bindi Trivedi (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello,

Thank you for the information.

If my previous employer is not operational any more, how would i get an organizational structure?

I am having 9 years of experience with customer service manager, with 3 different organization.

Can you please guide me with this?

Bindi


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

Bindi Trivedi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for the information.
> 
> ...


Hi
Org structure is a 'good to have' not a mandatory requirement. You can also submit a statutory declaration citing your level in the org. Further, it could be mentioned in your HR letter as well. e.g: "SO and So was a people manager since X to Y date"

If previous employer is not functional, then take a declaration from a colleague / manager / senior who had worked with you in the same organization in the past. 
Ensure that he mentions his contact details and is willing to certify in case gets verification calls from AHC / VETASSESS 

In my case, 2 of my last orgs had shut down. I mentioned the same in the declaration. Didn't get any calls. experience was considered as well.

So don't worry . Orgs keep opening and closing all the time. Just make sure you gave true facts. 
all the best


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

beastsap said:


> This is the problem. I changed my company because of underpaid as Assisstant Warehouse Manager and performing lot many duties. Actually I was over burdened.
> 
> Now with new company (2 yrs) same duties and responisibilities but paid about 46K per annum.
> 
> Is Salary is a requirement? In my case will I get negative assessment?


Apologies for responding late. This thread did not appear in my subscribed list for some reason and I didn't know you had further questions.

With such a gap, I am assuming that you would have found an answer by now. If not, then were you able to check the ANZCO on the salary criteria ? Is it 60K AUD ? If it is then, it is a gamble for you my friend.

They may choose to (A) ignore or (B) question or (C) worse simply reject calling it "not senior enough"

if it is an (A) - then nothing to bother .. 
if it a (B) - Then please explain the organizational job levels in detail depicting positions below you and ALSO above you. If here are not too many levels above your job cadre then they may understand. Also, provide a detail of your company in terms of it's size, turn over, number of employees working, how many branch offices etc.

If it is (C) -(God forbid !!) Then go for a rebuttal process as soon as possible. Suggest you plan for this one any which ways. Write a strong not depicting all the above and explain that salaries being lower is one of the reasons for your to lookout.
Here - I would strongly suggest o take help from a MARA (only) consultant.


all the best


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

whynotaustralia said:


> Apologies for responding late. This thread did not appear in my subscribed list for some reason and I didn't know you had further questions.
> 
> With such a gap, I am assuming that you would have found an answer by now. If not, then were you able to check the ANZCO on the salary criteria ? Is it 60K AUD ? If it is then, it is a gamble for you my friend.
> 
> ...


I need little more help from you. Please check your private messages.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

beastsap said:


> I need little more help from you. Please check your private messages.


responded ...


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

I did my VETASSESS assessment for Transport Company Manager, which should be similar to yours, just in a different line. 

My case was as "dodgy" as it sounds since I run my own, very small business. However, I detailed my roles carefully (mine was a 100% match with the desc) and provided various testimonials from the clients I work with, all of whom are bigger companies with at least >1 million in annual revenue. I also provided client contracts, company payslips (signed by myself, ironically) and evidence that the pay actually did go into my bank account. My company has a total of 6 people including myself which I also detailed in an organizational chart. 

For your case, I have checked the description and it says that the caveat of at least 65K annual income only applies to 457 and Employer Nominated Visas. It should not affect 189, 190 or 489. In your statutory declaration, state your roles and responsibilities in detail and also include how you work with your subordinates, like addressing customers' feedback etc. I run my business with a partner but I declared that I do more of the admin stuff since he is not proficient in those and he does more of the manual and operations tasks. My partner did get a call asking about the names of the employees we employ and also my tasks. After 4 weeks, I got a positive assessment, way earlier than the stipulated timeline of 8 - 12 weeks. 

Submit as many documents as you can, including but not limited to your payslips (I suggest an earlier, middle and latest one), tax returns and any other documents that could be of help. I submitted more than what was necessary which I believed help me a bit in getting the assessment.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

Initious said:


> I did my VETASSESS assessment for Transport Company Manager, which should be similar to yours, just in a different line.
> 
> My case was as "dodgy" as it sounds since I run my own, very small business. However, I detailed my roles carefully (mine was a 100% match with the desc) and provided various testimonials from the clients I work with, all of whom are bigger companies with at least >1 million in annual revenue. I also provided client contracts, company payslips (signed by myself, ironically) and evidence that the pay actually did go into my bank account. My company has a total of 6 people including myself which I also detailed in an organizational chart.
> 
> ...


*"65K annual income only applies to 457 and Employer Nominated Visas"*

@beastsap: If this is what it is, then you should submit whatever proof you can for case. You should be good !


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

whynotaustralia said:


> *"65K annual income only applies to 457 and Employer Nominated Visas"*
> 
> @beastsap: If this is what it is, then you should submit whatever proof you can for case. You should be good !


@whynotaustralia ; thanks a ton


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

Initious said:


> I did my VETASSESS assessment for Transport Company Manager, which should be similar to yours, just in a different line.
> 
> My case was as "dodgy" as it sounds since I run my own, very small business. However, I detailed my roles carefully (mine was a 100% match with the desc) and provided various testimonials from the clients I work with, all of whom are bigger companies with at least >1 million in annual revenue. I also provided client contracts, company payslips (signed by myself, ironically) and evidence that the pay actually did go into my bank account. My company has a total of 6 people including myself which I also detailed in an organizational chart.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply


----------



## Adnan Zafar (Nov 26, 2017)

I am planning to apply for 149212 - Customer Services Manager, Currently working in DHL (Saudi Arabia) originally from Pakistan. would appreciate info regarding assessment procedure and the org chart requirement.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

149212 is not applicable for visa type 189. Its valid only for 190 (Northern Territory & Tasmania)


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Adnan Zafar said:


> I am planning to apply for 149212 - Customer Services Manager, Currently working in DHL (Saudi Arabia) originally from Pakistan. would appreciate info regarding assessment procedure and the org chart requirement.


Hi Adnan,

Couple of points to bear in mind while you submit your RnR. Your RnR should be similar or matching the tasks description as given in the ANZSCO description.

Check if the tasks you do matches with the below description:

Tasks Include: 
•developing and reviewing policies, programs and procedures concerning customer relations and goods and services provided 
•ensuring operational efficiency within a call centre 
•providing direction and feedback to team members and assisting with recruitment 
•managing, motivating and developing staff providing customer services 
•planning and implementing after-sales services to follow up customer satisfaction, ensure performance of goods purchased, and modify and improve services provided 
•liaising with other organisational units, service agents and customers to identify and respond to customer expectations 
•may work in a call centre

Secondly the Org chart should show the designation from the Top management till entry level officer and you should highlight which position you are in.

Hope this will help you get a positive outcome.


----------



## Adnan Zafar (Nov 26, 2017)

oppurtunityreq said:


> Hi Adnan,
> 
> Couple of points to bear in mind while you submit your RnR. Your RnR should be similar or matching the tasks description as given in the ANZSCO description.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for the response. Yes I have similar responsibilities and my employment letter and CV is updated accordingly.

I am working on org chart and will appreciate any example available please. 

I am also not clear about the process of sending documents, As per Vetasess for Pakistanis they want to recev attested documents directly from higher education commission in a sealed envelope to be sent directly by them but the HEC is saying they will provide you with seal envelope and you sent it directly. Appreciate if anyone has recent info on this subject.


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Adnan Zafar said:


> Thank you very much for the response. Yes I have similar responsibilities and my employment letter and CV is updated accordingly.
> 
> I am working on org chart and will appreciate any example available please.
> 
> I am also not clear about the process of sending documents, As per Vetasess for Pakistanis they want to recev attested documents directly from higher education commission in a sealed envelope to be sent directly by them but the HEC is saying they will provide you with seal envelope and you sent it directly. Appreciate if anyone has recent info on this subject.


Dear Adnan,

Well, I am kind of doing research to apply for Customer Services Manager as well and gathering information in this regard.

I don't know how far you have reached on your application process, anyways, would appreciate you updating the info here.

As far as, attested documents to be attested from HEC and sent directly to Vetassess, you got to have it taken care at HEC Islamabad and HEC shall give you a sealed envelop sent it directly to Vetassess by you BUT sent before you submit your assessment application to Vetassess so that the time you submit your Vetassess application, they should have your educational documents already reached there.

Are you done with the org chart, if yes, would you please share !!!

Best Regards,
mushtaq.


----------



## Adnan Zafar (Nov 26, 2017)

mushtaq4 said:


> Dear Adnan,
> 
> Well, I am kind of doing research to apply for Customer Services Manager as well and gathering information in this regard.
> 
> ...




Hi Mushtaq,
Thank you very much for your input, Unfortunately I had to put everything on hold as I have been travelling for last few week for work but will resume back soon and will share org Chart once it is done.

As I am out of Pakistan, someone is trying to get the documents attested from HEC but it is taking time. Just one question, Will they attest most recent degree/transcript or everything from Matric onwards? 

Anyway I should have some things soon and will update you for sure.

If you find any org chart in the meanwhile please do share it.

Regards,
Adnan Zafar


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Adnan Zafar said:


> Hi Mushtaq,
> Thank you very much for your input, Unfortunately I had to put everything on hold as I have been travelling for last few week for work but will resume back soon and will share org Chart once it is done.
> 
> As I am out of Pakistan, someone is trying to get the documents attested from HEC but it is taking time. Just one question, Will they attest most recent degree/transcript or everything from Matric onwards?
> ...


Dear Adnan,

HEC only do attestation of University Degrees and for Matric and FA/Fsc relevant boards need to be contacted. However, I believe Vetassess only requires the Highest Degree. Therefore, we only require HEC attested degree.

Sure, as soon as I get something on Org Chart, I shall share it.

Keep in touch.

BR
mushtaq.


----------



## happyface (Jul 12, 2013)

*149212*

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for this category however not sure. This is just open in NT and Tasmania currently. How are these placed to immigrate? ate there any job opportunists available here.

Thanks
Neha


----------



## nardeep (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi,
Applied for 149212 (customer service manager) in NT 2 months back please let me know the expected time to get invitations. Having 60 points & positive vetassess assessment.


----------



## Travice (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi Nardeep 

Could you please provide the time line of the process.

Thanks


----------



## happyface (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi,

Did you apply for any state nomination?


----------



## nardeep (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes applied for NT State nomination


----------



## nardeep (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi

No idea regarding timelines I'm also waiting for any update since last 2 months


----------



## happyface (Jul 12, 2013)

nardeep said:


> Hi
> 
> No idea regarding timelines I'm also waiting for any update since last 2 months


Ok i am planning to apply.. getting all my documents in place. Have you searched for Job market in NT?.. Are there any other states offering this as of now?


----------



## happyface (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea if 149212 would be available in the new occupation list


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

happyface said:


> Does anyone have an idea if 149212 would be available in the new occupation list


Unfortunately the honourable minister r for home affairs is not a member of the forum, who could have answered your question with some credibility 

Every year the gurus come with their predictions, and most are proved wrong

Cheers


----------



## Batsker (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi..any one assessment for this one? What all supporting documents requested by Vettasses and what is the passing ratio and key areas they look in to


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi All,

Is there anyone who got result of EOI application to NT for customer service manager? Would like to know if they are still accepting people in this category?


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Nervous and need advise!

This is my 11th week of waiting and Vetassess called my boss today to check whether i report to him and what do i exactly do. I have applied under 149212 Customer Service Manager. My boss told them my main area of focus is customer service, i liaise with customers and i am the main point of contact for customers for the company. I also look into price negotiations and certain operations, but again main area i specialize is customer service."

He did not tell them point by point of the standard roles mentioned on ANZSCO website for customer service manager. Just gave them general idea about my role is in customer services. Do you think this would be sufficient? Or will they reject my assessment due to not strong evidence? I am so much nervous.


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

HasijaR said:


> Nervous and need advise!
> 
> This is my 11th week of waiting and Vetassess called my boss today to check whether i report to him and what do i exactly do. I have applied under 149212 Customer Service Manager. My boss told them my main area of focus is customer service, i liaise with customers and i am the main point of contact for customers for the company. I also look into price negotiations and certain operations, but again main area i specialize is customer service."
> 
> He did not tell them point by point of the standard roles mentioned on ANZSCO website for customer service manager. Just gave them general idea about my role is in customer services. Do you think this would be sufficient? Or will they reject my assessment due to not strong evidence? I am so much nervous.


Dear Hasija

its good that Veteasses cald your boss for more details.Its a good sign.
My case they directly mailed me that few skills not matching for 149212 customer service manager

its a positive sign

All the best

regards
Santosh Kumar Bombay


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

santhoshkphb said:


> Dear Hasija
> 
> its good that Veteasses cald your boss for more details.Its a good sign.
> My case they directly mailed me that few skills not matching for 149212 customer service manager
> ...


Thanks Santoshji...i hope the person who called from Vetassess is in a really good mood and a flexible person. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

HasijaR said:


> Thanks Santoshji...i hope the person who called from Vetassess is in a really good mood and a flexible person. :fingerscrossed:



By the way

You working for which company and where are u form 

I am from hyderabad and working as a manager operation in to RETAIL


----------



## Rahul0305 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Customer Service Manager_149212 489 Visa*

Hi,

First of all, i'm impressed with the kind of support and guidance given on this forum. Kudos to all active members...

My skill assessment is positive and waiting for Customer Service Manager_149212 category to get OPEN in Jul'18. Here are my questions on which i need your support:

1. Is it sure that 149212 would get OPEN for EOI?
2. For regional visa 489, we need to show funds. Please help in which all forms we can show FUNDS? For instance can we show "HOUSE PROPERTY DOCS" on the applicant name?
3. What are the pros and cons of 489 visa?
4. Post completing 2 years, how easy to convert 489 to 187 and what are the charges? Do they reject 489 to 187, if yes, on which criteria do they reject a file?
5. Does 489 Visa limits JOB options as well?



Regards
Rahul Chugh


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Rahul0305 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, i'm impressed with the kind of support and guidance given on this forum. Kudos to all active members...
> 
> ...


Hi,

Find the answers for your query below

1) From last 3-5 years yes, the occupation gets opened for a day and goes back to the special conditions

2) We do not have to show funds but declare the availability of the funds

3) No pros but cons are : No medicare or financial support from government

4) Its extremely easy to get PR after fulfilling the requirements of 489 visa i.e. living regionally for 2 years in your nominated state and to have fulltime work of 1 year in the first 2 years

5) To some extent, Yes.


----------



## Rahul0305 (Jun 13, 2018)

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Find the answers for your query below
> 
> ...


Thank You Shivam for your response.

1. Need more clarity on what kind of funds can we declare under regional visa?
2. For instance, we fulfill the condition of Visa 489 and got the PR (187) as well. By when can we file citizenship? Do they count first 2 years of 489 visa while applying for citizenship?
3. What kind of JOB's are restricted for 489 VISA?


Sorry to bother you again...



Regards
Rahul Chugh


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Find the answers for your query below
> 
> ...


Hey Sameer - in relation to point #1 - would you have a source / a website where that information is available; the trend for occupations being open/closed and for how long - or is that based on your personal experience / memory?


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey Sameer - in relation to point #1 - would you have a source / a website where that information is available; the trend for occupations being open/closed and for how long - or is that based on your personal experience / memory?


Hi,

its based on my own understanding and tracking.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shivam7106 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Sameer - in relation to point #1 - would you have a source / a website where that information is available; the trend for occupations being open/closed and for how long - or is that based on your personal experience / memory?
> ...


Right gotcha, thanks for sharing 🙂


----------



## Rahul0305 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank You Shivam for your response.

1. Need more clarity on what kind of funds can we declare under regional visa?
2. For instance, we fulfill the condition of Visa 489 and got the PR (187) as well. By when can we file citizenship? Do they count first 2 years of 489 visa while applying for citizenship?
3. What kind of JOB's are restricted for 489 VISA?


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Rahul0305 said:


> Thank You Shivam for your response.
> 
> 1. Need more clarity on what kind of funds can we declare under regional visa?
> 2. For instance, we fulfill the condition of Visa 489 and got the PR (187) as well. By when can we file citizenship? Do they count first 2 years of 489 visa while applying for citizenship?
> 3. What kind of JOB's are restricted for 489 VISA?


Hi, 

Please find the response below

1) Fd's, liquid money, stocks, Mutual funds, etc (again they dont ask for proof)
2) No idea
3) When you'll apply for the jobs you'll get to know that almost 35-40% of the jobs are closed for the people who are not the permanent residents. But saying that, it doesn't mean that people on 489 doesn't get job, I myself know people who got the permanent job in first 3-6 months of their arrival. So Dont worry it will be good


----------



## supreetbh (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi,

If we need to apply for CUSTOMER SERVICE MANAGER-ANZSCO :149212 under 190 Visa. Do we need to consider asked caveats below or that is for TSS only:-

The position has nominated annual earnings of less than AUD65,000.
The position:
(a) is based in a front-line retail setting; or
(b) predominantly involves direct client transactional interaction on a regular basis.

The position is in a business that has an annual turnover of less than AUD1,000,000.


----------



## supreetbh (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi,

I am primary applicant and applying for NSW(190). My wife is into customer service manager role.

Can I claim additional 5 points for skill assessment if I am applying for NSW 190 and not other states or to claim points it is mandatory that spouse skill should be available in the state as well.


----------



## happyface (Jul 12, 2013)

As far as i know its mandatory that the skill assessment should be done for her as well. Which state are you applying for ?


----------



## supreetbh (Mar 19, 2018)

happyface said:


> As far as i know its mandatory that the skill assessment should be done for her as well. Which state are you applying for ?



I am planning for New South Wales


----------



## happyface (Jul 12, 2013)

But i dont see this occupation open currently.. AM i missing something here?


----------



## supreetbh (Mar 19, 2018)

happyface said:


> But i dont see this occupation open currently.. AM i missing something here?



I am the primary applicant. My question was. if her skill is not open in state I am applying for. Still can I claim her skill assessment points.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

i am getting myself assessed for customer service manager as well .( for current employer since 2012)

proving new letter from HR covering 80% of roles plus organisation chart showing 2 employees working under me.

please suggest if i have to include anything else.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

poxy2325 said:


> i am getting myself assessed for customer service manager as well .( for current employer since 2012)
> 
> proving new letter from hr covering 80% of roles plus organisation chart showing 2 employees working under me.
> 
> ...


hi,

all good!!


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

shivam7106 said:


> hi,
> 
> all good!!


Thanks Sameer.

I sent all documents today to vetassess. Lets see when i will get the assessment result.

Since they already assessed me before , i dont think they will take long time to assess this job.

Regards
Ahmad


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi Ahmad

Did you get the outcome of you skills assessmeny fot CSM? What was the outcome and did you face any problems in the process? Mine got rejected in June this year and i have applied for review in end of June. Still waiting for outcome 😟

Thanks 


poxy2325 said:


> shivam7106 said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


----------

